# Most "sudsy" shampoo?



## rmac86 (Jun 6, 2013)

Hi guys,

Currently I am using Zymol Autowash for regular maintenance washes - find it to be reasonable in terms of cleaning ability, only issue is it doesn't really produce much suds as such. I would normally use about 2 capfulls in a 10 litre bucket of water as per the reccomended usage, which would produce just ok amounts of foam.

Question is - what would you guys consider to be the "sudsiest" shampoo you have used. My only experience so far has been with Autoglym BSC, Dodo Juice BTBM and now this.

Whilst I appreciate that the amount of suds produced is not proportional to the cleaning ability, it would just be nice to know what else is out there?

Thoughts?


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

CG Maxi Suds II


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

WaxTec super suds is the fine shampoo, very well lubricated, cuts through grease and grime with ease, economical through dosage and suds great with out loosing any suds during washing.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Autobrite Banana Gloss
Autosmart Duet
Autofinesse Lather

Nice suds


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

I used AS Duet and normally half fill the bucket with warm water and use the jet wash to the enhance the suds and its by far the best I've used


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Chemical guys Citrus Wash+Gloss
Duragloss 901 
Zaino Z7


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

Britemax Clean Max :thumb:


----------



## mr v6 (Jun 29, 2007)

For suds & slipperiness, it's Stjarnagloss Tangerine wash for me.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Meguiar's shampoo plus. Very very good


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

megs gold class is great and at a good price
was also very impressed with my waxybox sample of hubikote hubiwash today, far more than enough suds, very slick and also claims not to leave water spots from drying in the sun


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Everyone's been raving about hubiwash and apart from the smell I'm not too impressed with it

Can't get any suds at all, tried agitating with the mitt, putting the pressure washer in to agitate etc etc and getting nowhere


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Car Chem 1900:1 shampoo is very sudsy especially when you consider you literally use 1ml !


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

The one with the most powerful jet wash applied in the bucket..


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

Kimo73 said:


> Everyone's been raving about hubiwash and apart from the smell I'm not too impressed with it
> 
> Can't get any suds at all, tried agitating with the mitt, putting the pressure washer in to agitate etc etc and getting nowhere


did notice you purchased some the other day, sure you have the correct concentrations? had the bucket overflowing with suds earlier, admittedly did take a large drop in the bottom but still!


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> The one with the most powerful jet wash applied in the bucket..


I have tried this, but the issue I have is the water splashes on me and the bucket drops to the ground with the pressure  is there a technique for blasting pressure in the bucket without no splashbacks.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Trip tdi said:


> I have tried this, but the issue I have is the water splashes on me and the bucket drops to the ground with the pressure  is there a technique for blasting pressure in the bucket without no splashbacks.


Yes you wait till the bucket is half full with hot water then jetwash until correct height and temperature. You then have a shampoo latte in the frothy world.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Thankyou for your fast response on here :thumb:, My mistake I did not think pressure washing on a half bucket of warm water, I always pressure washed on a full bucket of warm water, I will try this technique on my next wash, thanks once again


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

hobbs182 said:


> did notice you purchased some the other day, sure you have the correct concentrations? had the bucket overflowing with suds earlier, admittedly did take a large drop in the bottom but still!


Yeah used it 3 times

The first time I done it exactly as it says, the other 2 I put in more. Came out slightly sudsy in the bucket but as soon as I went to the car and put it on it just looked like water


----------



## wadoryu (Jan 28, 2010)

Never had a problem with any shampoo with the heavenly approach.


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

Car-Chem
Britemax CleanMax
HubiKote HubiWash


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Short1e said:


> Car-Chem
> Britemax CleanMax
> HubiKote HubiWash


Britemax clean max is epic


----------



## Drewie (Apr 13, 2013)

Kimo73 said:


> Yeah used it 3 times
> 
> The first time I done it exactly as it says, the other 2 I put in more. Came out slightly sudsy in the bucket but as soon as I went to the car and put it on it just looked like water


Don't know what's up there then, I loved hubiwash, I'm going to have to buy a full size at some point.

Also, any of the CG range, wolfs white satin, Meg's gold class, poorboys super slick and suds. They're all pretty much the same tbh.


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

Kimo73 said:


> Yeah used it 3 times
> 
> The first time I done it exactly as it says, the other 2 I put in more. Came out slightly sudsy in the bucket but as soon as I went to the car and put it on it just looked like water


What wash mitt are you using? This has an affect on the shampoo :thumb:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Short1e said:


> What wash mitt are you using? This has an affect on the shampoo :thumb:


Have a car pro one 

And an autosmart one for wheels


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Do I need to submerge the jet wash in the half full bucket for suds suds suds?


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

deegan1979 said:


> Do I need to submerge the jet wash in the half full bucket for suds suds suds?


No just the lance


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

Kimo73 said:


> Everyone's been raving about hubiwash and apart from the smell I'm not too impressed with it
> 
> Can't get any suds at all, tried agitating with the mitt, putting the pressure washer in to agitate etc etc and getting nowhere


I found this also .. my opinion of hubiwash is .. ****


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Johnny_B said:


> I found this also .. my opinion of hubiwash is .. ****


It was just my luck to be in the only waxybox I missed, but I bought one through all the good reviews and just can't seem to get along.

Shame really


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> No just the lance


Walked into that one didn't i


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

:wall:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Was gonna ask if you had a bucket of water or wheeliebin.


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

See this is why I need guidance, sorry I've not got back in touch yet, my work has gone through the roof


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

deegan1979 said:


> See this is why I need guidance, sorry I've not got back in touch yet, my work has gone through the roof


Thats fine Luke,

When your ready..

Regards,

Marc


----------



## ryans day (May 10, 2013)

orchard auto cares bramley bubble bath is a good shampoo,plenty of suds,smells real nice and dilution ratio is only 2000/1.


----------



## year (Feb 8, 2013)

To clean best, water needs a greater "wetting" ability. Surfactants accomplish this because their molecules wedge between water molecules, reducing surface tension and allowing water to flow easily into every nook and cranny on a surface.

Lathering of a shampoo also is the result of the activity of surfactants. Foam is nothing more than dispersion of a gas, in this case air, in a liquid. A close look at foam produced by a shampoo reveals that it consists of air bubbles surrounded by a thin layer of water.

To achieve this effect, the liquid's surface tension must be reduced so it no longer needs to minimize the surface area exposed to air. The water can stretch around the air bubble.

There is no clear link between a surfactant's ability to clean and to produce foam. Indeed, very effective shampoos that do not lather well can be formulated. But they do not sell well either. Somehow, in consumers' minds, sudsing and cleaning go together. So most shampoos incorporate surfactants with strong lathering properties although they may not be ideal in terms of conditioning or irritant potential.

So I use therefore,,, _Dodo Juice - Supernatural Shampoo _


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

i only use G wash now , duragloss 901 is also a favourite

You wont go wrong with G wash try it


----------



## arj (May 25, 2011)

Agree that suds/foams/bubbles is not an indication of how good the cleaning power of a shampoo but it's not a bad thing to have either. It's a nice bonus to have. My favorite is Optimum Car Wash and Ultima Paint Guard Wash, makes lots of suds and excellent cleaning power.


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

Wolf Chemicals White Satin


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

B0DSKI said:


> Wolf Chemicals White Satin


+1 also is a great shampoo

Dodo BTBM is also very sudsy and also a class act as far as shampoo is concerned. :detailer:


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

i found AS Duet very sudsy


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

If were talking nice creamy velvety sud's here then id suggest chemical guys Mr Pink, one capful and heavenly method you should gain what you asked for.


----------



## Mathieu505 (Aug 19, 2013)

Mr Pink from Chemical Guys


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Chemical Guys Maxi Suds is very sudsy, but I now almost exclusively use CG Citrus Wash Clear.


----------



## Mi16chris (Jan 27, 2013)

Poor boys super slick and sudds or af lather


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

AF Lather (new version) is very sudsy :thumb:


----------



## Andrew Goacher (Dec 27, 2012)

Mathieu505 said:


> Mr Pink from Chemical Guys


+1, :thumb:


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

MaxiSuds II for sure, make sure it's in soft water tho.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

One without any wax in.


----------



## PPLd (Feb 1, 2012)

rmac86 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Currently I am using Zymol Autowash for regular maintenance washes - find it to be reasonable in terms of cleaning ability, only issue is it doesn't really produce much suds as such. I would normally use about 2 capfulls in a 10 litre bucket of water as per the reccomended usage, which would produce just ok amounts of foam.
> 
> ...


There are a lot of sudsy shampoo, but the best I have found that combine suds, slickness, decent cleaning, mild on wax and cost effectiveness is Mitchell and King Spa shampoo.

It dilutes up to 1:2000 so little goes a long way.










The car was dried by MF waffle weave towel to streak free shine. The shampoo leaves behind anti-statics agents that help for a week or two.



















Sorry for dried wax residue here and there. I was trying to remove those junks left by previous detailer hack, so did a wash to see what I need to do.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

3D Pink is VERY sudsy. It cleans nicely too.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Cheap- Mothers California Gold

Expensive - Polish Angel Aqua.

Both offer great cleaning, and leave a great finish.

PA offers much more lubricity though.


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Is zaino shampoo sudsy?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

mr.t said:


> Is zaino shampoo sudsy?


not really.


----------

